# Cat may be soon to pass away, need advice



## Country Steaks (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi all,

My female kitty Scarlet who's 14 years old was recently taken to the vet where it was determined that her kidneys are swolen. She's at that ripe old age now and has recently been getting progressively thinner as well as having been secluding herself in the bathroom, something which she previously had never done, and which I understand can be indicative of a cat who may be due to pass away soon. While she doesn't appear to be severely poorly, her previously vibrant behaviour has nearly faded away.

At any rate, I find her latest habit of secluding herself in the bathroom rather depressing; she typically just sits and stares at nothing, as if waiting to die, rather than indulging in napping like she used to. It's also ever so slightly cold in there, another reason why I'm not fond of her being in there. 

My question is this: Shall I just allow her to sit in solitude as she pleases or should I encourage her to stay in the vicinity of the family, provided that we keep noise and other stimuli to a minimum? I've just coaxed her into my bedroom where I'm typing this post and as far as I'm concerned, she seems a lot more content in the warmer environment and has actually laid her head down to rest properly. I just wanted an opinion on whether I should continue to discourage her from secluding herself. Thanks!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I would try to encourage to be with you in a quiet environment. Cats do get depressed when ill and can go down hill very quickly 
Is there nothing your vet can do for her? 14 isn't so great an age these days.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear your kitty is unwell and unhappy. Has the vet said why her kidneys are swollen? I have a cat aged 15 with chronic kidney disease who is doing really well at the moment, though I appreciate your cat may not have kidney disease as such.. 

She is, I would guess, *hiding* herself away because she feels miserable. Kidney problems can make a cat depressed, because it is very draining & exhausting for them. I doubt she has any sense of impending doom, but on the other hand if she continues to feel depressed she might just give up on life, stop eating etc. I would encourage her to be somewhere warm (and quiet) in the house, where she can sleep comfortably.


----------



## Country Steaks (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. It was actually my father who took her to the vet. All that he has relayed to me is that it's the onset of kidney disease, presumably due to natural deterioration from old age. I neglected to mention though that the vet had also determined that her liver is swollen and "firm".

In the meantime, I'll make sure she's in a warm and quiet environment.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, well the likelihood is, bearing in mind her age, your kitty may have a disease called Chronic Renal Failure (same as my cat has). I believe in the USA it is often known as Chronic Kidney Disease.

The average life expectancy from vet diagnosis is about 2 years, though my last cat with CRF lived 3 yrs after diagnosis, and died at the age of 18.

With kidney disease your kitty will need to keep drinking lots of water, so it is a good idea to put bowls of fresh water all over the house, and outdoors too (if she goes out) so there is always clean water near her. Also important thay she eats plenty, to keep her strength up, and her weight steady.

Vets like cats with kidney disease to be on a veterinary renal diet (very low in protein) but not every cat will eat it. Acid stomach and vomiting are common with kidney disease too, so kitty needs to have a food she can tolerate, as well as enjoy.

If she will not eat the renal diet, then you can give a good quality 
"sensitive" food, to which you add a phosphate binder, to keep phosphate levels down. (Phosphate levels in meat & fish are high and failing kidneys find it hard to process phosphates).

In case you wanted to read up more on kidney disease and the management of it there is an excellent website, where you will find lots of useful information :

Tanya's Comprehensive Guide to Feline Chronic Kidney Disease - Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatments and How to Cope With It

Has the vet said anything can be done to help your cat's current liver problem?


----------



## mummykc (Jun 16, 2012)

Aww sorry to hear about your cat  

I have just recently had to say goodbye to Thomas who at 15 years old, had kidney problems and had to be put down as it was cruel to keep him going. 

No advice-but just wanted to say sorry. xx


----------



## skip (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,i just wanted to say i'm sorry that cat cat is unwell


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Country Steaks said:


> Thanks for the replies. It was actually my father who took her to the vet. All that he has relayed to me is that it's the onset of kidney disease, presumably due to natural deterioration from old age. I neglected to mention though that the vet had also determined that her liver is swollen and "firm".
> 
> In the meantime, I'll make sure she's in a warm and quiet environment.


Only just seen your posts! Firstly, are you absolutely sure the vet said the kidneys and not the liver were swollen? The reason I ask if that with Chronic Kidney Disease which is a degenerative condition the kidneys are actually small and shrunken. On the other hand, swollen kidneys (which are painful) are a sign of kidney infection, which is entirely different and should clear up with a long course of antibiotics. Either way you'll need a bloodtest and a urine sample to confirm. Addtionally the swollen liver may well be infection as well, again treatable. I wouldn't delay much longer with finding out the exact cause. What has the vet suggested in terms of treatments? How is her appetite? Drinking and urination?

Even if CKD is confirmed, it's not the end of the world and there are lots of treatments inc diet which can slow the progression of the disease, ease discomfort and prolong life so it's not a matter of just letting things take their course. Unfortunately some UK ( though not all fortunately) vets tend to be very dismissive with this condition so it's best to find one who has a more proactive approach.

As Chillminx has already suggested, please do join that group! It's been a lifesaver for so many cats and their owners!

Good luck!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

When cats are really ill, they do know and often try to go away to die. Mine was 18 and would disappear and be found curled up under a tree - she had actually been a house cat, so that was clearly her wanting a place to die. In the end I had to keep her locked in the spare room as I was worried the foxes would get her. But 14 is not ancient these days, speak to the vet in person as your dad may have missed a few points.


----------



## Lucy0504 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear your cat is unwell. We lost our lovely Muffin just over a week ago, she was 17 and had an untreatable tumour, so quite different to your one I'm sure. She hid away under the bed and just generally wanted to be alone (not her character), on the occasion's we did coax her out, we would just sit with her and keep her company, quite heart-breaking. I would try and encourage her to move somewhere more comfortable, we moved her food bowl to the bedroom and she would come out now and then for a bite to eat.
I hope your cat gets well, fingers crossed it's something the vet can fix.


----------

